# Waiting for Delivery



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,
as some of you might know, I've been waiting for this delivery since the day the ovules have been fertilized!
Now I'm *anxiously* waiting, cause this week is THE week. I definitely want a boy and am freaking out, cause there seem to be only 2 puppies in the belly!!! (X-Ray). I wanted to post my very first thread with 'great news' about my born puppy, but now I'm SO nervous and posted this one cause I don't even know if he exists.
I know that many people have to wait months-years for the 'right' dog, but I've already waited 20 years to be able to get one and another 3 months for his delivery. Oh God, I feel so stupid :crazy: , but I'd be very sad, if it won't work out this time! 
My breeder is going in for another X-Ray today, if the mommy didn't deliver over night (I don't know yet) to make sure, the mommy and puppies will be safe due to the big size of the 2 puppets.
I guess all I can do right now is pray, hope, wait and start back my studies for distraction, but it's SOOO hard on me.  
Maryam.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope everything works out for you. Are you on the list for a puppy, or are there a lot more people on the list?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Maryam, I am so sorry that you have to be going thru this!! We will call keep our fingers crossed that your baby will be born today, if not already!! Then the harder part starts - waiting for it to come home. But just think, in a few months you should have a new baby!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awww! I think most of us can totally understand your concern. Hang in there! We're pulling for you too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam,

I can feel your pain, I had to wait a good 6 months before I got my guy.. 
I bet finding out that only 2 puppies will be delivered will be upsetting to others on the waiting list to! ughhh..

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you ladies,
my eye is twitching cause I slept so bad and dreamed that one puppy 'ate' the other and out came just one huge girl with my boy in its belly. 
I was the very first one on the waiting list, cause I called my breeder 1.5 days after she bred her dog! But even though it might sound crazy, not only one of them needs to be a dog, but also I need to like him enough to want him. I know that usually one finds ALL puppies cute, but when you want to keep one, he needs to be *extra*-cute...keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!!
Maryam.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed for you that one of the two is a boy. I'm sure if there's a boy you'll WANT him!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Update*

My Breeder just wrote back: they went in for the 2nd X-Ray and there's a BIG and a normal-sized puppy. They decided to do a C-Section here in a little bit, poor mommy! Apparently there's only one other person on the list who wants a girl anyway. Maybe God decided to make a 'special delivery' after he saw only 2 people on the list, LOL, a girl for her and a handsome boy for us!!!
Boy, is this nerve wrecking! (sp?) 
Maryam.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow! This is exciting!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Maryam I'm so excited, crossing my fingers and praying for that boy you are hoping for.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, I'm all nervous and excited for you! I can totally understand your fears and concerns. It's normal! I think many of us here aren't quite like other dog owners. We seem to be quite passionate about our babies and many of us have gone through something quite similar to what you are going through.

Hang in there and please keep us posted!!! ((hugs))


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Good luck!!!!

If it's meant to be then it will be exactly right for you!
And if not, then your puppy, that one special puppy that's meant for you, is still waiting, and when the time is right, it will enlighten your lives!!

Look at what happened to the late Shadow's family! Nothing happens without a reason!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting new news!! Is it a boy or a girl.

I completely understand the "boy" thing. Someone once told me, that little girls love you, but little boys ARE IN love with you. I found that true with my 2 guys. Although, my 3rd Hav will be a little girl. )


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Sierra's Mom*,
that's exactly what I believe in: I will eventually get the puppy that's meant to be mine. But it's so much harder said than done, when you're HOPING and PRAYING that this time and this puppy IS finally the right one...sigh...
Still haven't heard back from my nervous Breeder, surgery was planned for 'lunchtime' EST, I'm not Americain, but is 2:22 p.m. still lunchtime? Man, I'm getting more and more nervous...
*Cindy*,
I want a boy!
*Marj*,
thanks for joining the 'finger-crosser-club' for my puppy!

Maryam.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Maryam,

Anxiously awaiting your news. Hope you get the boy you so want.

Marsha


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

That is of course very true Maryam!
I know what you mean.....I wanted a black and tan puppy or a black and red one..... basically anything but white......
But then when finally the litter was there, it was either sable or white as a choice.....I cried because of all the emotions that had build up over the 2 years of waiting....finally we were up for a dog, the litter didn't have what I had wished for......after a long and heartfelt talk with my breeder, we decided to take the sable puppy...there still was a big chance she would stay that way....anything but white......
she didn't, she's your true sable, white front, cream back, black tips.....becoming a little fawn on her back now....From a distance, a white dog....
But she's the best that ever happened to us, she fits perfectly with us!
I wouldn't trade her for the world! 

And guess what, the litter she had after Sierra's had 2 blacks.....it felt a little painful....but then I realised, it just wasn't meant for us....and later the breeder told us that the character of the 2 black pups would not have fitted with us......so I did make the right decision when I did choose to go for Sierra....

Sierra has changed our lives in a way we could have never imagined, our little "white" dog *grins*

So think about it, if it's 2 girls.....maybe you're meant to have a girl?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OOOhhh!
*Nothing*(!!!) against girls, human or animal ones, but I'm a real BOY type of person. I've ALWAYS wanted male dogs and I'd rather wait than get a little girlie, even though they have better clothing options LOL.
Maryam.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> OOOhhh!
> *Nothing*(!!!) against girls, human or animal ones, but I'm a real BOY type of person. I've ALWAYS wanted male dogs and I'd rather wait than get a little girlie, even though they have better clothing options LOL.
> Maryam.


Hate to say it but I have a thing for boys also :becky:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What is the name of the breeder, please. I live in East Tn so perhaps I will want to talk to them about another puppy in my future.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, I hope that you hear about a little boy soon. I have always been a girl person, so my firt two were girls. When I got the third, I went for the boy and it is so true what they say - the girls love you, boys are 
IN LOVE with you!! I think that any pup is great, but if you are set on a boy, then that is what you should hold out for. We will keep our fingers crossed & await news!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> My Breeder just wrote back: they went in for the 2nd X-Ray and there's a BIG and a normal-sized puppy.


 Does this mean that there is only one singleton puppy in there? Oh my! Poor momma.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimberly I think there is one big one and one normal sized one. So they are doing the c section so the big one doesnt get stuck? Just a guess.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!YUUUHUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I can proudly announce that *Pablo D.O.G.* has entered the world at 2:15 via C-Section!!! BOTH of them are boys, so I even have a CHOICE now!!! I'm crying right now, tears of extreme joy of course!!! Hope the other person who wanted a girl is not too disappointed though.
My Breeder wrote:
TWO boys born around 2:15.. Both beautiful, fat and healthy looking.
One boy is white or cream and the other is black and white.

YUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!

Maryam.

PS: Kim, it was 1 BIG puppy and 1 normal puppy = 2 pups!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S A BOY


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*YEE HAW!!!!* Bouncing with Joy for you! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*YEE HAW!!!* Bouncing with Joy for you!!!:bounce: :bounce:

Now the next 8-10 weeks will seem like an eternity!!

Congrates....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MOMMY!!! Bet you cant wait!! Hope your breeder will send some pics your way!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam, that's very exciting news!  

Susan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, it's a BOY!!!!!!!!!*

I still can't believe it, I feel so fortunate that someone up there loves me enough to give me a choice of boys!!!
My Breeder is wonderful and I'm sure she'll provide some pics soon, rest assured that they'll be posted right after my DH&I see them!!!

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH!

PS: after all this stress, I don't mind waiting those short 8-9 weeks. I have plenty stuff to do, prepare and buy buy buy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What color What color???????


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!

I am so happy for you and it's wonderful that you even get to choose!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ooops helps if I read before the last post... I'm so excited for you congrats.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to you and your little boy!! This is so exciting and your worries were for naught!! I'm glad that it worked out for you and can't wait to see pictures. I have three girls (2 Hav's and 1 lab) and love them all. I want another hav puppy, though....MHS is really hard on a person.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! On your new little boy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy!! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How exciting. I just love the boys! The next two months are going to feel like they are dragging along, but they will actually pass quickly once he comes to live with you. Will you get to go visit the boys in a few weeks?

Thanks for clearing up the part about two. I knew you said two at first, but then when you mentioned the one big one, I thought that seeing two was a mistake. Whew!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, so happy for you. I can't wait to see pictures. I feel(I'm sure we all do) that we went thru this delivery with you today.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a day of emotions for you but there is a happy ending!

Congrats and be sure to share pics!

Amanda


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Great news! I can't wait to see the pictures. How big was the big one?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*I am soo excited for you!!!!!! I bet you will have sweet dreams tonight. I bet the next couple of months will go by slow but it is well worth the wait!!! Keep us posted and can not wait to see your prince charming!!!!!!*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulation, we are glad you got your boy with a selection to boot. What could be better?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!
Just told my DH, I would've been desperate and anxious while waiting, if I hadn't the forum to support me. But y'all helped me to be hopeful and anxious! 
Maryam.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryam,

Congrats! Congrats! Congrats!:biggrin1: 

Can't wait to see pics!

Marie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sunnygirl said:


> Great news! I can't wait to see the pictures. How big was the big one?


Oh yes, I meant to ask this - what were the weights of both the boys? I expect them to be a little larger than normal since they had all the space to themselves...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly and Sunnygirl,
I have no idea about the birth weights nor have I received any pics yet. I'm sure once the big stress/excitement is over and the poor little mommy and babies settle in, my Breeder will let me know all the good stuff and guess what: I'll let you guys know a few minutes later!
Maryam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

With a c-section, I'm sure there is a lot more care involved.

No matter what, this has been a very exciting day!


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam - so this is your first Hav??? How exciting!! We should be bringing Ava Brinley home around Oct 10 - our first Hav too!! I'm so excited for you and our family!! Joyce


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations, Maryam and DH!! I'm a first time Hav owner too. It's so exciting!! You have lots of puppylove and fun ahead of you.


Marsha


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new boy. I am sure it will be very hard to pick. We will all be waiting to hear which one it will be. Brady was a c-section as well. He was a singleton and big as well. It is hard not to love those chubby newborns!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hooray! How exciting. I can't imagine how hard it was waiting. I went from begging for a dog for years, finding out about the Havanese breed, getting the OK from DH, and getting Gryff in about a week.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam, I very happy for you. That is so exciting. I guess there is an advantage to being behind on the threads, I only had to speed read the posts to find out the Great News. Post pictures as soon as you can. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hopefully we will have some pictures today we will all be waiting.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning all!
I guess I should change the thread name into 'Waiting for Pics' now ound: 
Haven't heard back from my Breeder, but she always keeps me tightly up to date. I guess with the C-Section there's a lot more care to be taken of the mommy&babies. I'll keep y'all posted!
At the very beginning of my research I wanted a cream/white dog, then DH said he prefers a B&W one and I started getting used to that idea, thinking I might have less problems with the facial staining. But NOW that I heard there are exactly those 2 colors I'm struggling with, I'm very excited again. I guess we'll just have to wait and SEE the puppies, I'm sure they're both super chubby and cute! 
Oh my, the way it seems, with these Havs there's always something to be excited about, LOL!
Maryam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I can't wait to see pictures--- then all of us on the forum can help you decide-- and just wait til we start helping you with names LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Don’t worry Maryam whichever one you choose he will be great, and then when you come down with MHS you can always get the other color…

You must be at the edge of your seat this morning staring at the computer waiting for a new mail message with pictures.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

HAHAHAAAA! Leeann!


> You must be at the edge of your seat this morning staring at the computer waiting for a new mail message with pictures


That's hilarious, cause that's exactly the case! But so far no news...
Talking about MHS:
my very first thought -when hearing it's TWO boys- was: I WANT BOTH!!! ound: But I know better...I think...LOL
Maryam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Maryam! get both--- I know it's against all *Good* Advice-- But I have MHS so I am an enabler. LOL. seriously, whichever one you pick it will be the right one-- will you get to wait til they are 4 or 5 weeks to pick so you know a bit more about their personalities?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, Missy I'm sure my Breeder will let me choose at a later time, she probably won't even want me to choose now anyway. But I know myself, usually when I see something/someone for the first time, I can tell right away: I like or I don't like! 
See I'm a Scorpio and we only know Black or White, no Grey, LOL. Speaking of which, is that a sign that I should take the B&W one??? Hmmm, hahahaa.
But cute little chubby puppies are surely a big exception, so as Germans say: 'let's wait and drink tea'. (Abwarten und Tee trinken)
Maryam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Oh my, the way it seems, with these Havs there's always something to be excited about, LOL!


 That's an excellent summary!



> so as Germans say: 'let's wait and drink tea'.


What a wonderful quote! I think I'm going to go make some tea now. ha ha!


----------



## BrodysMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Maryam - I was going to suggest taking both puppies so that you don't have to decide but I see you've already thought of that! Hee hee hee Joyce


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> See I'm a Scorpio and we only know Black or White, no Grey, LOL. Speaking of which, is that a sign that I should take the B&W one??? Hmmm, hahahaa. But cute little chubby puppies are surely a big exception, so as Germans say: 'let's wait and drink tea'. (Abwarten und Tee trinken)


Maryam, I love that expression- let's wait and drink tea. but wait --- a little cream puppy will look tea stained-- does that mean you should take the cream one?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I completely agree that you should take both. Pictures come out better when you have 2 havs! I know the proper advice should be take which one has a better temperament but I think when in doubt taking them both is the best plan!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound:
Guess I'm on the wrong Forum to ask for help choosing between 2 brothers, hahaha. But has anyone thought of the poor other person who was waiting for a cute little sweet girl? Well, I guess since she wanted a girl she's not going to take the 'left over boy', so hmmm, I probably really have to save him from loneliness, right?! ound:
Maryam


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh goodie! I love it when the babies are born! PICS PLEASE and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This is such a fun thread to read. Can't wait to see which one you pick and am waiting for pictures. :baby: hoto:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Maryam!!!!!! Yaaaaayyy!! It's a BOY ! 

Now come on ladies, you guys are no help at all! Tsk, tsk..... asking Maryam to take both, seeing 'signs' on which color to choose and all that. Let's give the poor woman a break! :nono:

So....... Maryam....... I'll call you and we can arrange a coup d'etat to get that 2nd puppy out from the breeder's nose. I'm telling you...... i'm really good at that. Just dont' tell this bunch of enablers or we'll be in big trouble! hehehe


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are benifits to white/cream dogs.....You can always SEE if they have something on them, whether it be a twig or poop on the butt. ound: If I had a black dog, I might miss some of those things and either deal with a heck of a mat, or a stinker. lol

Are you going to be able to go visit them? That way...You could get a feel for their personality.

I'm lucky I got EXACTLY what I wanted, a white/cream runt. I've always been drawn to the runts, underdogs....lol. I think my breeder was surprised that Gucci was the FIRST dog picked (I had first pick too ) Because she had a few green eyed chocolates and sables that were gorgeous.

Go with your heart  I'm sure they are both adorable!

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kara,
I'm sure my Breeder would welcome a visit. Only problem is that she lives 3.5 hours away and my DH is working quite often on WE's right now. But we'll see if I can convince him to sacrifice one of his rare free WE's to drive me down South...I definitely don't want to do all that driving by myself!
Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's not too terribly far, but I am like you and wouldn't want to drive alone 

I didnt' get to visit Gucci before we picked her up because my breeder was really far! But I sent my father in law. lol..

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I got exactly what I wanted too, a large cream/white male. However, seeing all the multi colored black/whites and chocolates on the board, I get envious too! I guess we all want it all!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ivy,
that's right. I fear, seeing both chubby puppies will make the decision even harder! But unless the Breeder decides to donate me the 2nd puppy, I definitely can't afford buying a second dog right now! Oh Boy, what a hard thing to do...but after all the stress I went through since Sunday, I consider having a choice between 2 lovely boys is MUCH better, than not getting one at all!
Maryam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I got the exact opposite of what I wanted but I wouldn't trade either of mine for the world. What I love about white/cream dogs is their faces their eyes and mouths are so much more expressive. what I love about dark dogs is they LOOK cleaner. But white dogs you can definetly see fleas and ticks before they become a problem. So which ever pup you pick you can not lose.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*My Breeder just emailed me*

the mommy and fat babies are doing well. She says they weigh around 8 lbs. each and look like they were already 3 days old! How cute...
She hasn't send me any pics yet, cause on top of all she's dealing with a 'bug' herself right now and can't go full speed.
Maryam.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Gosh, these American units, I meant to say ounces not pounds!!!
Maryam.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW 8 lbs. LOL ound: 

Oh I have been checking all day for pictures, you must be going CRAZY..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I looked at that 8 lbs and thought "No wonder the mom needed to have a c-section!" LOL!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:
so sorry, but at least it makes all of us laugh!!!
I emailed my poor Breeder again right now, that I'd love to see pics. I think she's being very patient with me, I keep in touch very closely. Is there a 'time/age' from which on breeders usually take and show pics of newborn pups to the potential future owners?
She told me that we'll wait with the decision about who gets which dog for a while (which makes perfect sense) and that she emailed the other lady this morning about the puppies delivery. So that means, the lady doesn't seem to bug the Breeder as often as I do and missed the whole excitement about the C-Section. Wow, people seem to be much more relaxed than me...
Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy cripes! My jaw fell open when I saw 8lbs! ound: 

I say you just go ahead and get BOTH of them!  hehe.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am so happy for you. I was really blessed that my breeder lived only twenty minutes from my house. She let me visit and interact with all the puppies. She had two different litters and so my only problem which one to choose from. They were all so much fun to watch blossom and grow. I got to give my Jillee her first bath!!!! That was really neat. I am sure you will make the right decision!!!!! I feel bad for the person that wanted a little girl because I had to wait awhile to find my little girl,but let me tell ya she was worth the wait.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, 8lbs, you must be getting a Newfound-a- nese... 8 oz make a lot more sense. Do you need us to bug the breeder for you for Pictures???? I'm really in need of a puppy fix. You can just tell her you have a forum full of crazies who are threatening to call her personally if she doesn't send you pictures. (which you MUST promptly post)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I can not wait to see pictures of the cute little fur babies!!!!! I was just like you calling my breeder all the time making sure all was well. I even called one day after we had a big storm to make sure she was o.k........these are our little bundles of joy!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY BOY!!!:baby:

How wonderful that the colors are exactly the two colors you were thinking about getting. If it were me, I'd let the puppy's temperament be the guiding factor. The breeder will know more about the puppies' temperament as they grow older and can help you make the best choice. Can't wait for pictures!! hoto:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, I cant blame you for knowing all - all the time. I would be the same, and after my guys were born I am sure that my breeder thought I was going to drive her crazy. I am with you, I would want to be there all the way & know everything as thing happen!!! Congrats - glad it was oz. and not pounds cause that scared me - A LOT!!! 
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now I'll have to make sure I make more lb./oz. mistakes, cause your answers are hilarious!!! ound:
Still haven't received any pics...about an hour ago, I got to a point where I checked my emails every 3 mins for pics, so I decided to give myself an 'online' time out, guess what was the first thing I did, when I got back to the PC...LOL
Maryam.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You need to get a martini, turn off the computer & have a nice dinner!! You got at least 8 weeks of this!! You are going to kill yourself if you dont take a break!! Yea-listen to who is talking -- the one with 3 Havs!!ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooohooooooooo ! Those are BIG puppies!!!!!  lol 
Mind you, even though they are ounces, that is on the big side I think. Seems I've seen pups weigh about 3, 4 and 5 oz. so they're good and chubby. 

I feel for you, Maryam, but Laurie's right. You are going to drive yourself crazy and WE are no help at all!! :suspicious: :biggrin1: The breeder has been quite busy getting the mom ready and now will be spending a lot of time checking up on the little family, making sure they're warm, weighing the pups several times/day ..... all that stuff , plus she'll no doubt be sleeping on the light side for a while. I'm not surprised she hasn't had time to take pics yet! lol Does she have young kids at home too?

My breeder was terrible about getting pics to me and it was very tough, but what can you do? I saw two pics at 3 weeks, then nothing until about 7 wks. and then only one pic. WAAAAAAA!!! :frusty: Very hard on me, since I'm such a 'visual' person and wanted to know EVERYTHING the pups were doing every minute of every day! Ricky's breeder worked part time and was just busy, so I had to be patient. It was hard!!! 

Put your feet up, watch some movies, some mindless t.v. for a while, sip on some tea  and then start planning for when your wee one comes home.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj and Laurie, 
I know you are right and I really need to focus on my studies anyway. I was just hoping sooo much to see a pic of the B&W one at least, so interested in the mix, hoping for more black than white. Ahhh, I'll keep you posted as soon as I get something!
Thank you guys for your witty&helpful support!!!
Maryam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Is there a 'time/age' from which on breeders usually take and show pics of newborn pups to the potential future owners?


 Not at all. Out of all the Havanese I've had (four from puppy stage), there was only one breeder that took pictures on the day of whelping and sent them to me immediately. I was away at the Havanese National in Chicago, so it was extra special to get them the same day!

On the other hand, I try to keep very intense photo diaries, but not everyone can do that. Photos are *very* hard to take, and I don't think most breeders are quite as versed in getting photos online. Some will email them, if they got any good shots in the first place, and some will post them to their site, and others will do something totally different.

If your breeder is who I think it is, she is a top-notch breeder, but I don't think she even has a web site, does she? Photos may be sparce.

8 ounces is a nice weight! My Piaget was one of four in the litter and he was 8.18 ounces at whelp.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I see you just uploaded a new avatar as I was making my post up above.









The boys look adorable!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

maryam, good news! the conversation regarding hav's color is interesting. no matter what color we all wished for i think we are all happy with what we got. it seems like there are more white/cream than not. my coco is cream with sable ears and small amount along her back. Judith


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the picture of the boys! They are adorable. The other potential buyer probably has a job so she can't spend hours on line, but I bet she is as anxious as you. 

I recommend that you take the next 10 weeks or so and study because after your prince comes home you won't want to study. At first you find it difficult to even post your pictures here. And that makes us "crabby." 

I know that you will end up taking the dog that best fits your lives temperament wise. I also know that within just a few hours of getting him, you will say that his color was the only one you wanted.


----------

